# Egg Eaters



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's a few shots of the frogs I picked up yesterday. I'll take some more pictures when I move them into their main tanks.

Probable pair of Cristobals from SNDF
This is the male, very very bold! He has been calling nonstop since I put him in a temp enclosure.




















Here's the other one, really hope it's a girl! Couldn't get any good shots, but it's a lot more reddish on top that fades into a deep orange. Very pretty frog..










And here are two of the three Bastimentos I picked up from Wes! They are some great looking juvies..




















And here we have some more shots of my male Bastimentos, I got him from Bill!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice! So how was the show? Any other pics? Did you get any Broms from Ray?


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Show was great.. spent way to much damn money again.

I didn't take any photo's of the show.. I know, stupid! I did take a quick video of those Abronia graminea's Ray had for sale! Absolutely stunning!! First time I ever seen/heard of those.. definitely on top of my list. I'll upload the video later tonight.

Here's a few shots of the broms I bought. Really nice plants man, all of them are pupping as well!


----------



## d1rocchino (May 16, 2011)

The broms look great


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful Frogs! That must have been an awesome show!

Robbie


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

stunning frogs,we have always wanted basti,your male is fabulous but now those crista have grabbed us too,beautiful,you are very fortunate,
thanks for the pics,hmmm the broms are OK too
Stu


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm not gonna lie, I was a little torn on whether or not to buy the Cristobal pair.. but am more excited with each passing hour! They really are gorgeous.. especially the one I didn't get a picture of! It's one of those morphs you really need to see under some good ole' natural sunlight, full spectrum lighting shows their colors pretty good to. I'll make sure to get some better shots for ya'll.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like you definately came up at the show you went to! Beautiful frogs and broms. How much did you spend for everything if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

These tanks have been setup for less then a month now. I still have to hookup the MistKing system and the 40mm box fans. I'm also going to be applying a moss slurry to the walls and wood.. but wanted to wait till I had the mist system in place.


Basti Juvi Tanks



















2/3 Juvi's.. got these little guys from randommind



















Cristobal tank










different camera, during the day


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Looking good man. Hope those guys are settling in well for you. That picture of the one with the smaller spots really brought up some seller's remorse , it's just a real good looking frog!! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Hehe.. it's my favorite out of the three, also has more of a mustard color to it.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Filmed this with my GoPro today


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Video of my red male..
Might want to turn on mute if words bother you, Joe Rogan Experience playing in the background.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

love the thanks 
I saw the plant video too...I wish I had the money to get some nice broms liek that lol.
so how did you manage to get that brom to root the stump?


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks! I got a good deal on most of the broms.. that huge cluster to the left was only 25$!

The bromeliad was attached by drilling a hole in the wood, and pushing the stolon in.. After a few weeks it started putting out roots and attached itself


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bonobo said:


> Thanks! I got a good deal on most of the broms.. that huge cluster to the left was only 25$!
> 
> The bromeliad was attached by drilling a hole in the wood, and pushing the stolon in.. After a few weeks it started putting out roots and attached itself


but what if the brom has no stolon?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> but what if the brom has no stolon?


If there isn't a stolen, you can try attaching it by wrapping floral wire/ wire around the plant to the wood. Keep it healthy and it will probably grow roots and attach on its own in a few weeks, just like if it had a stolen.
Bryan


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> If there isn't a stolen, you can try attaching it by wrapping floral wire/ wire around the plant to the wood. Keep it healthy and it will probably grow roots and attach on its own in a few weeks, just like if it had a stolen.
> Bryan


then remove the wire?


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

the cristobal is SOO SPARKLY.. really pretty.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Juvi one

































Juvi two

































Juvi three

















Updated FTS of basti juvi tank, really liking where it's going.. The wood is all hollow, there's a little hole under the vine(visible in first FTS posted on page 1) that I regularly catch the frogs climbing in/out of.









Male Popa









New Popa tank.. still have to add some vines


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I love the golden popa I am glad to see a little better pic of them


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks! They are gorgeous.. very tiny though. I would say about half the size of a cristo, maybe a little more.

Here's a few more shots of when I first put them in their new viv.. photo's have only been re-sized, but camera sometimes does a weird thing with the color


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are the most beautiful popas I have ever seen and where do you get those vines? Good luck with your little beauties!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Man!!! The Popas are definitely some lookers! Keep me in mind when you get em going.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

froggies3 said:


> Those are the most beautiful popas I have ever seen and where do you get those vines? Good luck with your little beauties!



Thanks, I got them from a board member a while back.. here's the add 

Plant clearance


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Look what I found in the popa tank!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice! 
Did you make the Popa tank yourself?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

That's it man!!....It's awfully exciting when you get rewarded like that huh?


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

stevenhman said:


> Nice!
> Did you make the Popa tank yourself?


No. The tank was made by Dev (toksyn)




randommind said:


> That's it man!!....It's awfully exciting when you get rewarded like that huh?


Yeaa!! and I've had them less then a week. Definitely makes me feel better about what I spent on them hehe..

Nah.. it's good to know they're somewhat "comfortable" enough to start courting already. I was a bit worried about buying wild caught animals.. I got to give Marcus props though, it's the second time I've done business with him.. and in both cases I've been very satisfied!


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Woohoo! The egg is coming along nicely!











Another shot of the male popa











I've been trying to get a shot of my cristo's.. especially the red female, but it's pretty much impossible! Here's a shot of the male


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey congrats with the popas! Awesome setups and love those bastis


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Vinnner said:


> Hey congrats with the popas! Awesome setups and love those bastis


Thanks man..
How's your trio doing?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Fantastic  I hope you have lots if success with these guys.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Yay! Spotted this yesterday..




















































>Wait for it...


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

is that bubble wrap on the inside of your viv?


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Good looking vivs...how did you attached the broms to the wood?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow, I love the blue legs on that little one. Is that the only one you've seen or did you find more siblings?
Keep up the good work with them!
Bryan


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> is that bubble wrap on the inside of your viv?


It's not bubble warp.. but an insulation material. It's also on the outside, silly!





drutt said:


> Good looking vivs...how did you attached the broms to the wood?


Thanks, I'll post some new pictures/video of the tanks soon. They're filling in quite a bit now. To attach the bromeliads.. all I did was drill a hole in the wood, and shoved the stolon in.. I usually wrap some sphagnum around the stolon too, just to make it really snug and tight. 





Baltimore Bryan said:


> Wow, I love the blue legs on that little one. Is that the only one you've seen or did you find more siblings?
> Keep up the good work with them!
> Bryan


Thanks!! The blue is awesome. I believe it's the only one.. This female seems to only lay one egg at a time. This little froglet is actually the developing egg I posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bonobo said:


> It's not bubble warp.. but an insulation material. It's also on the outside, silly!


lol yeah I looked at it more and saw the broms reflection 
I have heard people talking about insulating tanks but I have never seen it before.
So it looks like bubble wrap tho lol.
Is it the aluminum foil bubble insulation stuff?


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats on the little popa he is simply amazing the blue legs are stunning


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

THANKS!


Well.. just had another big surprise! I was doing some misting.. and this little dude decided to check out what the heck was going on. I'm pretty sure he's only been ootw for one or two days. It's a lot more bronze then the other froglet.


Here's some shots..




















This was the first shot I took, and didn't realize the flash was on.


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Beautiful vivs and frogs you have there!


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Spotted one more! I was actually able to see them all three together today..


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Great shot! I love this thread because I can get my obligate fix vicariously until I get some of my own...keep em comin!


----------



## dartdevil1 (Apr 23, 2011)

What kind of wood r those stumps you r attatching all the broms to?those r great looking vivs and awesome frogs also keep up the great work


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Dang, so three little ones? Keep them coming


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

I am really curious as to why this thread is entitled "Egg Eaters". Is it a characteristic of this species, or something else I completely missed?

Beautiful frogs, by the way!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

DannyMeister said:


> I am really curious as to why this thread is entitled "Egg Eaters". Is it a characteristic of this species, or something else I completely missed?


Translate "Oophaga" from latin...enlightenment awaits


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Translate "Oophaga" from latin...enlightenment awaits


Ohhh, there we are. I was aware they were obligate egg feeders, just not that that is what Oophaga meant. Thanks . Don't know why feeding the tads isn't something that sprang to mind... guess I've been thinking about egg eaters in the sense that leucs are egg eaters (since I'm currently doing a community leuc viv).


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's a quick video of two tanks. The first is a pair of Cristobal, and the second a trio of Bastimentos.







This is a shot of my male Popa.. He's been calling at the young froglets. I love that little popa hanging out on the cluster of neo's! 









fieldnstream said:


> Great shot! I love this thread because I can get my obligate fix vicariously until I get some of my own...keep em comin!


They are truly amazing.. I'll upload better shots of my Cristobal pair. That pair is what really got me hooked on Pumilio. It's very hard to capture them with my camera setup, but I have witnessed them do absolutely amazing things!! One of the best moments was when a tadpole wiggled itself perfectly onto the back of the female.. and caught a ride. 

Just crazy to watch it develop right in front of you, from a white little ball to a tadpole.. that has the knowledge to recognize a female, and latch itself to her back! Best part is that it took less then two weeks to develop.

It then go's on to use vibrations to signal adults for food!




dartdevil1 said:


> What kind of wood r those stumps you r attatching all the broms to?those r great looking vivs and awesome frogs also keep up the great work


It's various pieces of driftwood that where submerged in the river.. I believe it's mostly Florida cedar or cypress. Thanks!




Jungleboy said:


> Dang, so three little ones? Keep them coming


I know!! I seriously believed she had one egg!! I had witnessed them laying a single egg in the same spot twice, and assumed it was 'the spot'. Good thing I was wrong.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

So the first video won't play..

Here's the same video, but edited a bit


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bonobo said:


> So the first video won't play..
> 
> Here's the same video, but edited a bit
> 
> ...


loving all the peperomia serpens 
It's one of my favs.
Vivs look great and so do the frogs


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Congratulations on all your success! I'm glad the tank came in useful!


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> loving all the peperomia serpens
> It's one of my favs.
> Vivs look great and so do the frogs



Hehe good call! It's one of my favorite too. I got hooked up with a ton of it by therizman2, awesome guy! My cristo's will only lay eggs on the serpens.




toksyn said:


> Congratulations on all your success! I'm glad the tank came in useful!


Thanks Dev! Very happy with it! You're cutting's are still alive and well too.. still waiting for the right tank to put them in.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice, how are those broms mounted?

That peperomia is gonna eventually go nuts and take the tanks over and not in a good way - I actually pulled ALL of it out of a 36*18*24 blue jeans tank because it got so obnoxious.


----------



## PatEmig09 (Oct 13, 2009)

nice looking frogs and broms.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> Nice, how are those broms mounted?
> 
> That peperomia is gonna eventually go nuts and take the tanks over and not in a good way - I actually pulled ALL of it out of a 36*18*24 blue jeans tank because it got so obnoxious.


Hehe.. that's nuts. Let me know next time you're trying to get rid of some.

To attach the bromeliads.. all I did was drill a hole in the wood, and shoved the stolon in.. I usually wrap some sphagnum around the stolon too, just to make it really snug and tight.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

I was finally able to get a few new pictures of the F1's my Popa pair produced. I moved four of them to a 10 gallon that was overgrown with plant cuttings, and full of springtales. They've been doing great, and two of them are destroying fruit flies. 

You really got to see this morph in person, there's some hues my camera just wont pick up.. especially on the side of their bellies. They also throw red/amber colored froglets! I haven't been able to get any good shots of the amber colored froglet, but stay tuned..


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Job well done! These first round of popas came on a mission to pop out babies huh?!? All my 4 groups now have friglets in tank including my old wilsons and theyre just fun to watch and observe all the different variatiOns....you gotta see shawn H. Popas that just walked out on him... Awesome reds! Maybe he can post a pic here


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

those popa look great, getting big already!


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

cairo11 said:


> Job well done! These first round of popas came on a mission to pop out babies huh?!? All my 4 groups now have friglets in tank including my old wilsons and theyre just fun to watch and observe all the different variatiOns....you gotta see shawn H. Popas that just walked out on him... Awesome reds! Maybe he can post a pic here



They really did! and they already have more tads in the water.. I got mine from Marcus, and never heard about the red/amber variation. I'm wandering if any red came in during that import.. I was really surprised to see two gold/green colored frogs pop out a reddish frog!


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Little update on my growing group of 2011 Popa's. I've got quite a few F1's that are sub adults.. one is calling already. Also have a few froglets, and a few more coming out of the water any day now. Let me know if you're interested.. I have a couple that are ready to go. 




WC Male.. awesome frog!










F1 Male

























F1 sub adults

























































Very hard to get any shots of this little one, it's the only amber colored one so far.. has very cool splash of colors on its side.

















Same clutch..


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Finally got some good shots of the F1's my Cristobal pair produced.. all have been red, was hoping to see some yellow/orange ones. 




































This is one of my new Cristobal females..









Bastimentos female









Popa pair


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

the yellow basti is incredible


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks! I was able to get a few more shots of my basti group..


Male









Possible female










And here are my Cayo pair..

Male









Female


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Bonobo said:


> Possible female


That one colored up nicely!!! Best looking basti out there!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Those Bastis are great!


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

randommind said:


> That one colored up nicely!!! Best looking basti out there!


Hehe! Definitely a gorgeous frog. Did that pair of yours produce any more similar to it?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

A couple with similar markings, but none that were even close to that yellow...mostly reds and oranges.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

randommind said:


> A couple with similar markings, but none that were even close to that yellow...mostly reds and oranges.



Hmm.. I've been looking a bit into what affects color in froglets. My Cristobal pair has only been producing red, which is a bummer because the male is a really nice orange/yellow. I read a few things about the nutrients the parents get affecting the color.. I'm wandering if their was anything you where feeding the parents that effected that clutch. I got a few more shots..


Here's the gimpy one, really nice color. I just hope the weird back bone won't affect breeding.










Confirmed female, I really like the snow white bellies.

















Hopefully female..


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful frogs and tanks, Subscribed sos I wont miss any 
What material is used on you backgrounds. Thanks


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks! It's a clay background, I used Pumilio's recipe. Heh unfortunetly I'm in the process of redoing all my tanks! [email protected]#$% roaches. So.. I got a big update coming soon.


//edit;
Here you go http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63732-clay-substrate-how.html


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Bonobo said:


> Thanks! It's a clay background, I used Pumilio's recipe. Heh unfortunetly I'm in the process of redoing all my tanks! [email protected]#$% roaches. So.. I got a big update coming soon.
> 
> 
> //edit;
> Here you go http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63732-clay-substrate-how.html


AHHHIIIEEEE what happened
I see it now, it looked like a rigid bg, gotta luv that clay


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Awesome frogs!


----------



## dacubas (Jul 21, 2013)

What kind of stumps are those? Btw I love your tank set ups and bastis.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks! Most of the wood in my tank are some type of Florida ceder, I found all of it submerged in local rivers.


----------



## imbastos (Aug 5, 2013)

nice frogs ya got there!


----------

